# Hunter WR-Clik



## Backhertz (Sep 2, 2020)

The Hunter WR-Clik was preventing irrigation system turning on. Pushed the black test button for extended period (>10 seconds) and no LED. Battery most likely dead. Anyone wonder what's inside? A supposedly 10-year battery on mine. Only lasted almost 4 years.

There's 2 sections. One sealed & one not sealed.

In the sealed section is a soldered-in battery to a PCB. Also on the board is a magnetic sensing switch. 
In the unsealed section is the black test button, and water disk assembly on a lever. On the end of the lever is a tiny powerful magnet.

Whenever enough rain is absorbed, the weight makes the lever drop. As a result the magnet breaks contact to the switch. To test the battery, the test button also pushes the lever, but for at least 10 seconds. This should make the LED flash. Mine did nothing.

Took some pics as I'm sure some wonder what's inside a WR-Click.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Huh. Interesting. Had one broken off the gutter by roofing contractors last year. Bought a Rain Bird sensor as replacement but haven't installed yet. Good excuse to upgrade. Gave up on the Hunter...too basic.

So, based on this, are you saying the batteries are not fully user replaceable?


----------

